# headers that fit



## mrklasel (Apr 9, 2005)

I have an 01 frontier s1 cams, cold air, cat back......does anyone know of any headers per application or not that will fit a vg33e? I can always modify the rest of the exaust system to make them fit. Any help out there????


----------



## tony200 (Mar 23, 2005)

do you mean vg35de engine?


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

tony200 said:


> do you mean vg35de engine?


No he means VG33E, the motor in the frontier and xterra...


----------



## tony200 (Mar 23, 2005)

oh i didnt know they had 3.3 liter engines. thats a tough question then. dont know any companys that make a header for vg33e. one word "SEARCH"


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

tony200 said:


> oh i didnt know they had 3.3 liter engines. thats a tough question then. dont know any companys that make a header for vg33e. one word "SEARCH"


maybe if you would take your own advice you wouldn't have cluttered up this guys thread . 

I know you're new here and appreciate your enthusiasum, but please don't post unless you have something to add to the conversation..




mrklasel said:


> I have an 01 frontier s1 cams, cold air, cat back......does anyone know of any headers per application or not that will fit a vg33e? I can always modify the rest of the exaust system to make them fit. Any help out there????



Not sure but, Stillen may make a VG33E header... give them a call, sometimes they have things that aren't listed on their website. Also give JWT a call.. they may know about cross fitting with another application.


----------



## tony200 (Mar 23, 2005)

well hey im trying to help the guy.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

tony200 said:


> well hey im trying to help the guy.


That's great but posts that say "search" or that "your trying to help"... They don't really help. All that we are asking is that in the tech. sections you post useful and helpful information....


----------



## mrklasel (Apr 9, 2005)

wes said:


> That's great but posts that say "search" or that "your trying to help"... They don't really help. All that we are asking is that in the tech. sections you post useful and helpful information....



Thanks there Wes. I have "SEARCHED" exstensively and have found nothing. I was hoping someone out had already faced this. I have a theory that I was hoping someone else would confirm for with out me having to ask. I think that the headers for a 3.5 or 3.0 may fit. Now I have not be able to set my manifold bolt pattern next a 3.5 or 3.0, but If someone out there has been sources of info than I do then please share your wisdom.

thanks.


----------



## mrklasel (Apr 9, 2005)

myoung said:


> maybe if you would take your own advice you wouldn't have cluttered up this guys thread .
> 
> I know you're new here and appreciate your enthusiasum, but please don't post unless you have something to add to the conversation..
> 
> ...



I got my cams from JWT and I asked their tech guy and he either didn't want the bother or really didn't know, but he said that he knew of none.


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

mrklasel said:


> I got my cams from JWT and I asked their tech guy and he either didn't want the bother or really didn't know, but he said that he knew of none.


Doug Thorley makes them. Also Spenser Lowe racing.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

morepower2 said:


> Doug Thorley makes them. Also Spenser Lowe racing.


Thanks Mike. 

http://www.spencerlowracing.com/products/


----------

